# مراحل تحديد قوة و صنع و تركيب wind Turbine



## Solar Island (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
اما بعد 
قبل كل شي انا مهندش طاقة عاطل عن العمل اقطن بمنطقة فلاحية نوعا ما مرتفة عن مستوى البحر الدى لا يبعد عن هده المنطقة(البحر) سوى 5 كيلومتر وتتميز المنطقة التى اسكنها برياح قوية لدلك عرض عليا احد الفلاحين بالقيام بدراسة مشروع لصنع و تركيب محطة توليد الطاقة عن طريق طاقة الريح لتغدية(Savonius wind Turbine ) مزرعته الفلاحية و لدلك اتوجه لدوى الخبرة و زملائى المهندسين بمدى بالمعلومات اللا زمة و الكتب لتنفيد هدا المشروع و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 أغسطس 2008)

أخي وزميلي 
كم الحمل الحقيقي في المزرعة ؟ 
أي ما هي الاستطاعة المطلوب تحقيقها في المولدة الريحية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Solar Island (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخى على التفاعل 
المزرعة فيها بئر مجهزة بمضخة قوتها 3500 watt مدة الاستخدام 5 ساعات يوميا 
منزل فيه اجهزة كهلربائية مجموع القوة 2000 watt مدة الاستخدام 12 ساعة يوميا

الرجاء مدى بالمعلومات الازمة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 سبتمبر 2008)

إنالمهم في دراسة مولدات الكهرباء التي تعمل بواسطة الريح هو استمرارية الهبوب وليس قوة الرياح ...
فالطراز الجديد من مراوح توليد الكهرباء تعمل على سرعة 2 متر في الثانية ، إذاً الهدف هو الاستمرارية ...
حاول أن تسأل عن الحالة في الموقع ......
أرجو أن تشرح قليلاً عن الموقع الجغرافي ( الدولة - المدينة - .....) لربما كان بالإمكان المساعدة في التحليل ....
وسأقدم لك عرضاَ مباشراً إذا رغبت :

التوربين باستطاعة 5 ك وات مع البرج والمولدة والبطاريات للتشغيل 24 ساعة بسعر منافس : 12000 دولار أمريكي ويبقى التركيب في الموقع ...
المنشأ أوربي___ كما أنصحك بتركيب المروحة العمودية المحور...


----------



## اسامه رضوان (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووور بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس ن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ناصر الكهربائي (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم فيه طلب الي يقدر يعطينا تصاميم سهلة لل wind turbine لغرض علمي


----------



## هشام1985 (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا اريد ان اعرف كيف اصنع مولد كهربائي بقدرة 220فولط 1000واط و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

